# crazy idea now built tarantula and fish



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

here is my step by step (ish) pictures of it from start to finish


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

hope you like it fish and chill rose seem to:lol2:


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

very different indeed: victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

dannyj said:


> very different indeed: victory:


I got bord of looking at 2 goldfish and tarantula dont move much unless hungry so i thought lets put the 2 in a way to make them both look more fun works well plus fish are in a much bigger tank now so happer so is the taranula with 2 hides and walls to climb step up from a plastic tube with two toilet rolls in for hides :lol2:


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

that is great:2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Not sure how to describe it really.

It looks:

Wrong
Funky
Wrong
Cool
Wrong
Mad
Wrong
Messed up
Wrong
Amazing
Wrong
Inspirational
Wrong
Funny
Wrong


In oh so many ways, it looks wrong to have an under water spider but it does look kind of cool too :2thumb: :bash: :notworthy: 

I really like it but I hate the idea of it?!?!?!?!?!?!

Can't explain my reasons for either arguement to be honest.

In the one hand, it's something I'd be proud to show people if they visited my house but in the other, it's something I'd be embarrassed to admit about owning.

Well done!!!
It's really good but really bad at the same time ... ? ... ! ... ? ... !

Ha ha, nice one anyway.
Nice handywork......... erm...... I think.......... :lol2:


----------



## mrchrissyb (Jan 25, 2010)

volly said:


> Not sure how to describe it really.
> 
> It looks:
> 
> ...


That about sums it up ^^ :lol2:

What where you smoking!?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

it reminds me somewhat of a fishtank on holiday

there was a huge doughnut shaped fish tank, you had crawl hands and knees in a tunnel and came out in the middle - absolute awsome but felt claustrophobic.

like i said its very different good idea of mixing


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

wouldnt the cold water of the fish tank bit make it relly cold in the spiders tank ?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

the tank's rather smal for goldfish too


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's a crazy idea! But I kinda like it.

I'd be very worried about leaks into the tank if it were me. It is a cool concept though.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i think it's stupid.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

that is the nuts, make me one lol

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

herpboy said:


> wouldnt the cold water of the fish tank bit make it relly cold in the spiders tank ?


is heated abit hence the heater on the right but the chill rose has a heat mat under half the setup with poly under it to stop it heating the fish



DaveM said:


> the tank's rather smal for goldfish too


thats huge compared to what they used to be in see one of the other pictures your see some of it.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's a crazy idea! But I kinda like it.
> 
> I'd be very worried about leaks into the tank if it were me. It is a cool concept though.


i was worried i go myself two brand new fish tanks added extra sealant to both and outside of tarantulas. i also emptyed the water outa the big one into smaller one it fills halfway before its level with the bigger tank thers shelfs higher for the tarantula but truthfully i'm 100% sure it willnt has already two perfect fish tanks with loads more sealant on unless someone smashes it that is


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

That's absolutely incredible! I really want one! My chile rose would never be snappy again


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

top marks for originality there but it does look so weird


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i like it, although it does look a bit weird because the spider is on a white substrate. If it was dark it wouldn't stand out as much and would blend in more.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Meko said:


> i like it, although it does look a bit weird because the spider is on a white substrate. If it was dark it wouldn't stand out as much and would blend in more.


your right but me and my other half desided it would be better to be able to see both making it stand out but maybe after awhile ill try it see which i like best


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

The enclosure for the T is wrong on so many level .. poor thing


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> The enclosure for the T is wrong on so many level .. poor thing


whats so wrong with it? got hides heated on one side humitdy levels are fine, small shallow dish for water inside the right hand side hide a secure lid. before this good size setup it used to be kept in a cricket tub at cold blooded were i got it from kinda think its been upgraded ALOT really


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> The enclosure for the T is wrong on so many level .. poor thing


 
totally agree. way too small


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> whats so wrong with it? got hides heated on one side humitdy levels are fine, small shallow dish for water inside the right hand side hide a secure lid. before this good size setup it used to be kept in a cricket tub at cold blooded were i got it from kinda think its been upgraded ALOT really


I don't mind the size that much. They do burrow though (my rose did burrow like crazy) and in your setup (s)he has no chance to do so. Plus the substrate isn't really anything a T would feel comfortable walking on considering they are terrestrial / burrower (chiles anyway). Also the hide isn't really a hide where the T could feel secure .. She has no way of using substrate to make it more comfortable. 

It is your choice obviously but if you browse here for T setups you will see how wrong that really is.

And enclosure "bigger than cricket tubs" can still be too small regardless.



waynenoonan1234 said:


> totally agree. way too small


Size should be 2-3 times their LS which this would probably JUST do ... JUST ..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> I don't mind the size that much. They do burrow though (my rose did burrow like crazy) and in your setup (s)he has no chance to do so. Plus the substrate isn't really anything a T would feel comfortable walking on considering they are terrestrial / burrower (chiles anyway). Also the hide isn't really a hide where the T could feel secure .. She has no way of using substrate to make it more comfortable.
> 
> It is your choice obviously but if you browse here for T setups you will see how wrong that really is.
> 
> ...


I found perlite to be better than verm as holds humity better cheaper easyer to keep clean. Doesn't look like it would in the wild but nor does verm really. I think 14" 10" 10" is more than enough for a chilli. Hides i found work well as small hole which she moves substrate abit to be able to get inside, but thats just me never found it not to work in 15 years i had tarantulas but ill bare it in mind for when i clean it out


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Both tanks look way too small... :|


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> I found perlite to be better than verm as holds humity better cheaper easyer to keep clean. Doesn't look like it would in the wild but nor does verm really. I think 14" 10" 10" is more than enough for a chilli. Hides i found work well as small hole which she moves substrate abit to be able to get inside, but thats just me never found it not to work in 15 years i had tarantulas but ill bare it in mind for when i clean it out


I wouldn't use vermicule either as this is a desert species so you don't need high humidity at all. Perlite is even worse ... Get decent coco fibre substrate etc.

People should really do better research before getting spiders


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> I wouldn't use vermicule either as this is a desert species so you don't need high humidity at all. Perlite is even worse ... Get decent coco fibre substrate etc.
> 
> People should really do better research before getting spiders


I dont like coco fibre at all but humidity is not high, i find most people use verm for most tarantulas. I feel it does all her needs just fine, but guess everyone has there own fav stuff to use


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> I dont like coco fibre at all but humidity is not high, i find most people use verm for most tarantulas. I feel it does all her


To be honest I don't know anyone who uses vermiculite or perlite for their t's. Most of the people I know use coir or coco fibre.

How can they burrow with verm or perlite as a substrate?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> I dont like coco fibre at all but humidity is not high, i find most people use verm for most tarantulas. I feel it does all her needs just fine, but guess everyone has there own fav stuff to use


Simply wrong ... most people MIX SOME vermicule into coco fibre or other substrate to keep the humidity up with is NOT necessary with Chilean Roses. .. 

Ah well I am out of here - you have your mind set and clearly you are not interested in improving what needs improving ...


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

The whole argument regarding the goldfish tank of "it's a lot bigger than what they used to be kept in" isn't good enough to be honest. You could say that about a fish being kept in a jam jar and then in a 2l coke bottle. It might be bigger, but it's not big ENOUGH.
Besides the fact that the goldfish tank would be too small for 2 goldfish even without the tarantula tank, the dimensions of the fish tank mean absolutely nothing because an enormous amount of water has been displaced for the tarantula tank to sit inside. Too little surface area for oxygenation, too little water volume meaning pollution is going to be an issue even with regular water changes and 10xfiltration (which is a bare minimum for goldfish IMO).
I'm not trying to be unkind or rain on your parade, it's just a bit disappointing that enough thought and research into the needs of each species wasn't carried out before going to all the effort of making this.
Sorry.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

THAT LOOKS NUTS M8!!
the blue light and the black and red stones sets it off too..
:2thumb:


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree too small spiders need to burrow and hide also the fish you shouldn't put fish and the tarantula like that together they are separate animals and shouldn't be mixed its cruel.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the design. They are a species from a dessert area but perlite or vermiculite is fine as long it is dry, just some Chillie's apparently don't like it? I have never had one that didn't. The enclosure size for the T is fine, as Gomjaba said I would stick a decent hide in but sods law it will probably never use it.
What did you use to shape your poly' and how do you keep the bits from going every where?
It took 20 minutes the other day to make a back drop but over two hours to clean the mess up!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Stelios said:


> I like the design. They are a species from a dessert area but perlite or vermiculite is fine as long it is dry, just some Chillie's apparently don't like it? I have never had one that didn't. The enclosure size for the T is fine, as Gomjaba said I would stick a decent hide in but sods law it will probably never use it.
> What did you use to shape your poly' and how do you keep the bits from going every where?
> It took 20 minutes the other day to make a back drop but over two hours to clean the mess up!


i used a old soldering iron works a treat but do it outside as of course it burns it making smoke, but know messy bits. i'm looking into changing the hides abit and maybe the substrate for the tarantula i'll try it with my other one before hand.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

LUCYS said:


> THAT LOOKS NUTS M8!!
> the blue light and the black and red stones sets it off too..
> :2thumb:


cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

saraheh said:


> I agree too small spiders need to burrow and hide also the fish you shouldn't put fish and the tarantula like that together they are separate animals and shouldn't be mixed its cruel.


tarantula's can't hold their breath either. They're not 'together' and as fish and spiders don't mix in the wild they wouldn't be seen as predators (i'm guessing)


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Meko said:


> tarantula's can't hold their breath either. They're not 'together' and as fish and spiders don't mix in the wild they wouldn't be seen as predators (i'm guessing)


I was going say that but you said it for me thanks . I can't be bothered to argue with people on here. I have not noticed any of them paying any attention to the other.


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

that seriously looks cool!!!

top work!


----------



## martin6 (Sep 8, 2009)

ignore them all it looks cool i might make one myself m8


----------



## kegley (Sep 17, 2009)

thats the coolest thing iv ever seen!!! i totally love it!!

how the hell you came up with doing thats ill never know?! lol!! 
10 out of 10 from me!! 

i havent a clue about all the substrate/hide arguement and really have no interest in it! ...... but to me it just looks ace!!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

SeanEK4 said:


> that seriously looks cool!!!
> 
> top work!





martin6 said:


> ignore them all it looks cool i might make one myself m8





kegley said:


> thats the coolest thing iv ever seen!!! i totally love it!!
> 
> how the hell you came up with doing thats ill never know?! lol!!
> 10 out of 10 from me!!
> ...


thanks all of you. i come up with many ideas one the best things about keeping pets is designing there setups.:2thumb:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

thats so cool! but i would be scared incase tank leaked randomly, would have a swimming spider - 2 fish??? =P


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

kegley said:


> thats the coolest thing iv ever seen!!! i totally love it!!
> 
> how the hell you came up with doing thats ill never know?! lol!!
> 10 out of 10 from me!!
> ...


seconded: victory: very smart mate


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

giant snail said:


> thats so cool! but i would be scared incase tank leaked randomly, would have a swimming spider - 2 fish??? =P


Thanks i sure the tanks will be ok


cbarnes1987 said:


> seconded: victory: very smart mate


Cheers


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

hmmm its a cool idea... but really isnt the best environment for either species... its just a bit selfish to keep them in a way that you think looks pretty while being detramental to their health and a far cry from their optimal conditions... just my 2p


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like your style


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Definitely different and kind of cool although, it doesn't seem best for either animals...

It's ultimately your decision to do this but not something I would do...Well made though


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

I wont slate you as its ultimately your decision but the T wont feel very secure and the vibration is definately going to be stressful to it. That aside however I must say great workmanship on the design and build. Hope you can see the positives in what ive posted lol also try and take a few things that have been said on board, dont think people are trying to flame you, just help you out


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

pretty awesome: victory:


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

super inventive idea DDDDDDDD love it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok this could look really cool, but you need to take into account the needs of the spider too. And the substrate you're using isn't good enough at all. And someone mentioned, the fact these are coldwater fish will make the ambient tank cool too. Which doesn't 100% bother a chile rose but it's far from ideal. 

I would change the substrate and sort it out so that the spider can have some kind of warm area. Then you could have not only have something that's different and looks pretty cool, but something the spider won't mind living in too.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I realy like it well done i realy dont now how you thought of it but pls remove the goldys and get some minnos, danios or other small fish because the goldys will get 12"-14" or more.

some moron keepers still keep their goldys in bowls but most have atleast 3 foot + tanks and the very looky goldys like goldy has in a 6footer.

: victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

dont know if you lot just dont like his idea of just dont like him but i think theres more than enough room for a goldfish in there agree slightly with the t tho


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

herpboy said:


> wouldnt the cold water of the fish tank bit make it relly cold in the spiders tank ?


 

thinking the same thing 

how you keep the T warm


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Well if it's still going well *a year after he started* the thread then...... well i'll just leave it there :whistling2:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

i think that looks mint an wat a belting idea, i dont fish or t's but id like to own that lil setup


----------



## Bearded snake (Mar 5, 2011)

THAT

IS 


AMAZING:notworthy: 
i wud have :war: for that!!!


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Meko said:


> Well if it's still going well *a year after he started* the thread then...... well i'll just leave it there :whistling2:




LOL :2thumb:


----------

